# Possible Knee Issues?



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the club! I used to think my knees were bad, but after switching from Hunt Seat back to Saddle Seat a few months, I noticed my knees were no longer in pain after riding... Now, I don't know if it's the difference in stirrup length or saddle (cutback vs close contact), but I no longer have any issues - and this is after having CONSISTENT knee pain after every ride in my hunt saddle, for about a year.

Just something to think about. Have you changed your stirrup length at all over the past few lessons? I think that a shorter stirrup will cause knee issues, and a longer stirrup will cause back/butt issues due to different areas of shock absorption. Maybe just try dropping them down a hole for a few lessons to see if there is any improvement?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was going to make the above suggestion as well, I would try dropping the stirrups one or two holes. I know when I switch from western to english my knees tend to get sore.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

You mention that you have only recently noticed this problem with your knees. Consider what has changed. This may be riding related, or it may have something to do with other aspects of your life. Any change may be physical. On the other hand, it may have something to do with tension.

Also, please explain what you mean by: “... this is my better riding leg”. 

Again, your issue may be the result of riding or of other activities in your life. Consider how you stand, how you sit, and how you walk. Is your body balanced during these activities or are you one sided?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think if you drop your stirrups a hole or 2 like suggested above.
I don't get knee pain, but sometimes my legs will get crampy and dropping a hole in my stirrups helps it a TON. I think because I feel my leg stretching down more. I try to stretch my legs before I ride too, or even standing up in the saddle helps to stretch.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm disabled and suffer from all over pain when I ride and when I do just about everything else. 
Experiment and keep a journal. One day, ride with long stirrups, (write how you felt, what the weather was like ie warm and humid, wet and humid, cold and humid, dry and hot) the next ride with short stirrups, write how it felt.

You could also try knee strengthening exercises. 
Knee Strengthening Exercises: Beat knee pain fast

For now, the pain is limited to the saddle but it may evolve so I would go to the doctor. There is absolutely no reason for a strong, healthy knee joint to be in pain. Take it from the 21 year old whose pain was ignored all through childhood. Pain is always a warning that something isn't right.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

"Pain is always a warning that something isn't right."

And SO much of the time, this is DIET.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

greentree said:


> "Pain is always a warning that something isn't right."
> 
> And SO much of the time, this is DIET.


I have to agree and disagree.There are lots of non dietary related illnesses and horse riders are likely to get injured. Something that happened before may only start causing problems years down the line like my dads knee. He smashed it on a curb coming off a stunt bike as a teenager. Developed arthritis in his 40's


----------

